# Husband Horses



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Seeing these on alot of ads.. what does this mean? I was always under the impression the husbands horse was half wild...lol


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I could be wrong but its supposed to imply a good horse. The kind that take care of you ;-) that's what I was told


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Basically a husband safe horse is a kid safe horse...sometimes with just a little more get up and go in it.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

ha ha.. funny stuff. probably need a kid safe horse for sure.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have never heard that term before.....
My husbands horses are tougher to ride than mine..LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

It means like babysitter horse.. the easy - going horse.. because even if your husband rides with you 1 x a week on a Saturday this horse will get him there and back with no injuries haha!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

its a sexist assumption that all skilled riders are women, therefore a man needs a dead head docile horse.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

lmbo, when I first heard this term, I didn't know what it meant although I kind of was like could it mean a docile well broke horse. My husband confirmed that it did indeed mean that. I teased my husband about how men get so much glory from being a chef, yet women do most of the cooking in the home. It's kind of cute that when it comes to big ole horses we get a little glory too. lol


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> its a sexist assumption that all skilled riders are women, therefore a man needs a dead head docile horse.


LOL!! Joe - yes I guess you are kinda right.. I do have to say though, women are prevalent in the equine sports and most of home trail riders "drag" their husbands into the sport.. just like I did, except I made the mistake of putting my husband on my green colt thinking he would be just fine in the outdoor arena...did not go so well, I am glad I did not take him on the trail, he would have ended up with his scull cracked open..


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

chandra1313 said:


> lmbo, when I first heard this term, I didn't know what it meant although I kind of was like could it mean a docile well broke horse. My husband confirmed that it did indeed mean that. I teased my husband about how men get so much glory from being a chef, yet women do most of the cooking in the home. It's kind of cute that when it comes to big ole horses we get a little glory too. lol


My husband is an awesome chef, I sucks at cooking big time... I would die of starvation is he did not cook


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

WHAT lol... I notice it's "husband" horse though, another good reason to have separated.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Yah, a "husband" horse is totally, IMO meant to imply the type which you buy so that you can DRAAAAG your husband out riding with you every so often, as Dee said, and it will take care of him, be "bomb-proof", etc...However, I think it just as easily could considered a "wife" horse were the husband to be the "rider" in the family...unfortunately though, in total honesty, (other than men who ride while doing their cattle ranching work, or ride rodeo, or race...) in the U.S., how many men do you hear about _going down to the barn all evening after work and all day Sat and Sun, just to groom and visit with their horse, possibly take it for a short ride every evening?? _

Not to say men COULDN'T do so, they just, well, really generally don't! (More often then not they will be golfing, or out mountain biking, etc...while their wives are at the barn...it does tend to work out that way usually!)

I don't think it's meant to be sexist...I think it is a true evaluation of the "second" horse in the family which is just as loved, will likely be ridden and cared for primarily by the wife in addition to "her" main riding horse, though, that would be the one hubs would ride generally ride more often than your horse when there was an option!

I don't believe it is meant to _devalue_ the male at all...in my opinion, ANY man who is willing to participate in riding alone, or, especially with his wife, watching his wife ride in her lessons/spending some of his free time hanging out at the barn with her while she grooms her lesson horse, etc... is an AWESOME husband...(I have one of those :lol: !!)...and when we are ready to lease/buy horses, *we will EACH have "husband" type horses*,* hopefully...as this would be a first horse of our own for EACH of us!*


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

^ I wish I could like this a million times and then some. TOTALLY agree.

A while ago I was considering getting a "husband" horse for my bf, he is a very novice very nervous rider and my horses simply are not suitable. But I already had two horses and couldn't possibly afford a third. And now that I'm downsizing I'm probably moving to the other side of the country! Makes getting a horse for him rather pointless.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't care. Call a husband horse a husband horse. Think what you want about a guy that likes to spend time with their horse. I grew up with them, it's in my blood so to speak. By trade I'm an engineer, the barn is the opposite to my work, it's my therapy, my horse my therapist.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh and I do mountain bike, i love it. And I've got golf clubs, but it's so dull I haven't played in years.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Back2Horseback said:


> in the U.S., how many men do you hear about _going down to the barn all evening after work and all day Sat and Sun, just to groom and visit with their horse, possibly take it for a short ride every evening?? _


None and this includes the men I know who ride every day. We tend to take a more business like approach to it. Run the brush over them quickly, toss on the saddle and ride. Afterwards we yank the saddle off, run the brush over them quickly, may or may not get a quick hosing then back out to pasture/stall for them.

It's the women in our lives who spend all day primping their horses.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Darrin said:


> None and this includes the men I know who ride every day. We tend to take a more business like approach to it. Run the brush over them quickly, toss on the saddle and ride. Afterwards we yank the saddle off, run the brush over them quickly, may or may not get a quick hosing then back out to pasture/stall for them.
> 
> It's the women in our lives who spend all day primping their horses.


Well said brother. Perhaps not business like, just practical.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> its a sexist assumption that all skilled riders are women, therefore a man needs a dead head docile horse.



:clap::clap::rofl:

Oh stop it Joe, you are on a roll, with this and conspiracy theories about the origin of the horse in North America, you are such a card


----------



## Megfab (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be looking for a "husband horse" soon for my husband. It's basically a horse that know's what its doing and is very safe. My husband has no idea how to ride, so he needs a horse like this


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never heard the term, but from my experience with riders if the horse is a tough ride or hard to handle it ends up being ridden by the guy until it's learned to be a better riding horse. Of course the men I know that ride do more riding then the women and are rarely in a contained area. They ride in a contained area for getting the horse use to be mounted and maybe a couple of days of basic instruction, then it's out into the real world. But then I don't personally know any males who do shows, so for them riding is for a functional reason or pleasure (which are at times one and the same :lol. They don't spend the time teaching things needed for showing that aren't needed otherwise. I doubt any of us even know what to teach for showing :lol: although I was told last year that I should let the two horses I own be trained for Dressage showing ("thanks, but no." )

While 30 years ago for every female rider I knew there were at least 4+ male riders. Today the ratio is certainly reversed although it seems maybe 3 t0 1 here with more females riding than males (except in my family :lol. But even with the ratio changed my personal experience today is the "tougher" horses are ridden my males with two exception. One is a lady who is as tough as the horse and the other horse just doesn't get ridden much, because it's a hard case and the lady who owns it has two horse, so she rides the other one (I'm waiting to it go get sold one day, because she's not able to deal with it and her husband doesn't ride, so he's not an option). The rest of the women either get rid of a tough horse or turn it over to a guy (I've been offered two more horses from lady owners in the past 8 months for free). I'm riding what was thought to be a hard case now, but she's coming along very well. She just needed someone to take her in hand and who wouldn't let her push them around.

If I saw an advert that said that I'd have thought it's a horse that needs someone that can take it in hand to turn it into a good riding horse :lol:. I just don't see any men riding the old plugs and don't see many women here riding the tougher horses. They're willing ride and to work with their training so long as the horse is well behaved or at least easy to deal with, but like to leave it to the guys to deal with the hard cases and turn them around.

That's just from my experience, which for more than the past decade has been limited to one area since I've pretty much settled down and not relocating anymore. Can't speak for the rest of the country.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> Oh and I do mountain bike, i love it. And I've got golf clubs, but it's so dull I haven't played in years.


 Golf courses are a waste of good horse pasture in my opinion.:wink:


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Whenever I see 'husband horse', I think of a horse which is not just eminently rideable, but also fairly tall. I can ride a smaller horse because I'm short, but my husband would need a horse both 'bomb-proof' and tall (my husband is 6'2").


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Golf courses are a waste of good horse pasture in my opinion.:wink:


....and time.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

first time I saw a Husband Horse ad the first thing I thought of was a spirited, high strung horse with a big motor.. when I read a couple of them I realized it was a funny way to say KID HORSE, Bomb Proof... I got a good laugh out of it and thought wow times have changed... all in fun..


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Mason72 said:


> first time I saw a Husband Horse ad the first thing I thought of was a spirited, high strung horse with a big motor.. when I read a couple of them I realized it was a funny way to say KID HORSE, Bomb Proof... I got a good laugh out of it and thought wow times have changed... all in fun..


That would have been my take on it. A horse that the wife wouldn't want to try to ride. My ex sure wouldn't have. She'd ridden for 35 years, but dreaded anything that wasn't calm and easy.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

To me husband horse is a large easy going horse that can set out in pasture for a while and is dust and go. Might be a bit big for kids to be comfortable on, but otherwise would be similar in temperament to a good kids horse. 

Nothing against male riders and saying they can't ride something more challenging - the term is more to catch the attention of us wives who are looking for a horse for our husbands who wouldn't normally own a horse if it wasn't for our horse crazy nature. And our husbands wouldn't even own a horse then except for the fact that is the only way they get to spend time with us. 

Now a man who wants to ride horses of his own accord wouldn't need a husband horse. So its not a sexist term, but rather a marketing term.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Marketing a horse for my ex would be:
"Plug horse. Will walk calmly. Can be moved to a trot. Will take some effort to move to a canter. Will resist a gallop at all cost. Will do nothing that might create a situation that you could fall." :lol:

That woman worried almost as much about falling off as my 7 year old granddaughter did the first time I put her on a horse and walked it around. Had to get rid of her (the ex), because she was such a pain. Wanted to tell me how I could ride :lol:, because I didn't share her phobias :lol:. She rode well too, but just obsessed about getting hurt (she'd had a nasty spill in her youth from a spirited horse, but nothing broken so get over it :lol.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

MyBrandy said:


> My husband is an awesome chef, I sucks at cooking big time... I would die of starvation is he did not cook


Ahhh mine too! LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Cat said:


> its not a sexist term, but rather a marketing term.


Exactly :thumbsup:

When I was looking for my first horse as a re rider I would look for 'husband horse' description, because I would expect the horse listed to be a weight carrying type, who could carry a nervous larger older woman around no worries.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

In my mind when used in that way it's a LARGE very very well broke horse.

for all the offended boys........ you are cowboys/riders when riding not husbands, but if u have one like I do... He needs one of those so called husband horses or else he will fling himself off of the horse if it goes faster then a walk without him asking and will swear it galloped and bucked him off when you are curled up in a ball laughing hysterically at him :lol: :twisted:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To me, I see "husband" horse, I am thinking kid safe, big horse.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Jumperforjoy said:


> In my mind when used in that way it's a LARGE very very well broke horse.
> 
> for all the offended boys........ you are cowboys/riders when riding not husbands, but if u have one like I do... He needs one of those so called husband horses or else he will fling himself off of the horse if it goes faster then a walk without him asking and will swear it galloped and bucked him off when you are curled up in a ball laughing hysterically at him :lol: :twisted:


Far from being offended :lol:. I find the reference humorous since I know no husbands who ride horses like that, but plenty of women who seek out the plug that will just walk along with the other horses, never spook and do a trot if the rider pushes them enough.

But then I know only two men who board their horses (myself included, but I wouldn't be except that I need dependable care for them when I'm away with the job) rather than have them at home. I know mine will be happy to be back on the farm, but I'm sure they'll miss the company of the extra horses. About 80% of the women/girls I know (or know of) that ride board their horses, so those horses won't get the usage that those who live at home do. Most of the men I know who ride are husbands (or at least were :lol many shoot from horseback, camp with their horses and a few even hunt with them. Most of their wives are sort of "horse widows" :lol:, since few of the wives ride and most that do only want to for a few horse a week, so a weekend or camping with the horses is not on their list of things to do :lol: (there are always exceptions to that ).

That's probably where the gap is. Most of the men who ride probably want to do things that most of the women who ride don't. And visa versa :lol:. (noting that there are always exceptions) Like in my case when the women say how wonderful distance riding sounds.... until I explain some of what's involved :lol:. Then it still _sounds_ wonderful.....but not something they really want to do.

(talk about getting off the subject :lol:....no more wine tonight :lol


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> Far from being offended :lol:. I find the reference humorous since I know no husbands who ride horses like that, but plenty of women who seek out the plug that will just walk along with the other horses, never spook and do a trot if the rider pushes them enough.


OMG you're brave!!! ;-)


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have never heard that term before.....
> My husbands horses are tougher to ride than mine..LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah i think husband safe horses is a joke. I like young horses and if they get calm and relaxed where they are dead broke i sell them to women to ride.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Yeah i think husband safe horses is a joke. I like young horses and if they get calm and relaxed where they are dead broke i sell them to women to ride.


 LOL! That's so funny you say that, hubby said just two days ago he was getting bored and wanted some colts to start or some dinks from the sale to thrash around on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! That's so funny you say that, hubby said just two days ago he was getting bored and wanted some colts to start or some dinks from the sale to thrash around on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I always have to have a 2-5 year old to ride. Right now my 2 horses are 4 and 2. Both riding great.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

yeah, husband horse is a horse for a man who rides with his wife because she wants him to...not because he wants to. A no BS horse.. a horse Stevie Wonder could ride.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

All you guys need to remember that a horse described as an ideal ladies mount, wouldn't suit me at all, usually a stick insect looking for someone dainty...


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> I always have to have a 2-5 year old to ride. Right now my 2 horses are 4 and 2. Both riding great.


Yes! A safe horse takes all the fun out of riding!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Bobby Lee said:


> OMG you're brave!!! ;-)


:lol: Not brave, just telling it like it is around here. The vast majority of the ladies and girls around here want to trot around the pen and practice their jumping and then go to shows....or take their horse to a nice easy trail to ride around on for a few hours and there's nothing wrong with any of that. They want calm horses that they can depend on to never be unpredictable. For what they do I think they're right in wanting that. After all riding is about a person and their horse enjoying themself (unless you work on one, but fewer of us still do that and I'll not go back :lol.
The guys around here like horses that have some spunk. Mainly because those are the horses that will keep going for long days. I ride mares for that reason, because I've never had a mare turn into a plug (although I'm sure it could be possible), but I've known plenty of gelding plugs. If I still had the energy I'd own a stallion again, but that's too much work for me at this point :lol: (especially when the mares are in season which is about 11 months of the year here).
Anyway, I know of only 3 women around here who like what I would call a "spirited" animal :lol:. And they ride like the guys (one even shoots from horseback and camps).
Of course with such high numbers of female riders you're bound to have a lopsided ratio when compairing the women who enjoy the equine activities the men do vs those who want to do showing, easy trails, etc... If not there would be loads of ladies (vs a veiw) doing distance riding :lol: (e.g. 100 miles a week camping each night at a new location) and the woods and roads around here would always have some ladies riding in/on them. While I don't see a lot of men doing these things it's still better than a 3 - 1 ratio (men to women), so that means the vast number of lady riders around here doing other equine activities.
Everyone does, or should do what they enjoy. What I like would leave most ladies in shock :lol:. Riding around an arena, jumping set up obsticles or showing would bore me to tears .


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

My horse is a classic husband's horse. My husband is a diver and a fisherman and a stoneworker and had NO interest in horses whatsoever when we met. He was determined to share my interest in horses and wanted his own horse. He didn't want a riding type horse: he wanted a "real" using horse; a draft that he could skid wood with and ride on the side. We got Ahab, who filled the bill perfectly; short to make falling off less painful, brave and about as spook proof as a horse can be, powerful but lazy... much more inclined to stand still than to bolt off. Everything I kind of don't look for in a horse... but he never rode Ahab at all, and my horse died...

Now I ride Ahab and my husband rides an iron horse: a Schwinn scooter, and it actually works out pretty well. He zips all around and comes back with reports of loose dogs, etc., and I clop along the roadside, and hope that someday Ahab will actually canter!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been itching for another youngster to train myself, things have got rather boring on the trail of late.

Have to agree with a few of the other fellas. Most the women I see and know don't want a spirited horse outside of an arena, inside is just fine. I've noticed you find women mainly on horses around town, stables, close to town trails and easy trails where there's probably 10:1 women to men ratio. Once you get farther out to distant trails, wilderness areas, difficult trails, etc the ratio heavily shifts to men.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I just always thought it meant a larger horse that could carry a heavier man. Men do tend to be bigger than women for the most part anyway.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Back2Horseback said:


> .... how many men do you hear about _going down to the barn all evening after work and all day Sat and Sun, just to groom and visit with their horse, possibly take it for a short ride every evening?? _


ME!  That's my favorite way to relax/de-stress... A deep bond with your horse is priceless.



Back2Horseback said:


> ....Not to say men COULDN'T do so, they just, well, really generally don't! (More often then not they will be golfing, or out mountain biking, etc...while their wives are at the barn...it does tend to work out that way usually!)


Interesting.... There are indeed far more female riders at our barn than male (both youth and adult), but it was not that way when I was young. Back then (early 60s) it was more like 50/50 or maybe even more guys than girls.

The closest I get to a golf course is when I ride my horse near the one in our community! :wink:


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

captain evil said:


> my horse is a classic husband's horse. My husband is a diver and a fisherman and a stoneworker and had no interest in horses whatsoever when we met. He was determined to share my interest in horses and wanted his own horse. He didn't want a riding type horse: He wanted a "real" using horse; a draft that he could skid wood with and ride on the side. We got ahab, who filled the bill perfectly; short to make falling off less painful, brave and about as spook proof as a horse can be, powerful but lazy... Much more inclined to stand still than to bolt off. Everything i kind of don't look for in a horse... But he never rode ahab at all, and my horse died...
> 
> Now i ride ahab and my husband rides an iron horse: A schwinn scooter, and it actually works out pretty well. He zips all around and comes back with reports of loose dogs, etc., and i clop along the roadside, and hope that someday ahab will actually canter!


lol!!!!!!


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

I was afraid this thread was going to dissolve into a "What I do with my horse is better than what you do because I'm more adventurous." I'm glad it didn't. 




Golden Horse said:


> All you guys need to remember that a horse described as an ideal ladies mount, wouldn't suit me at all, usually a stick insect looking for someone dainty...


Yes I've noticed this too. I'll often see an ad describing a horse as a child or ladies horse. Well, to me it's one or the other. If it's a kid's horse, it's not going to work on me. I'm 40 years old with some curves, not 12 with a stick size body. So actually the husband horse ads catch my eye more. When I do buy I don't want a total dead head. I'm way past that now. But a husband horse would be great for me. I've notice that for ads selling horses that ride english they tend to use the word "packer". It seems that around here the term "husband horse" is more for western riders. Anyone else notice this?

Honestly the term husband horse is just strange to me because as we can see that while women dominate the horse world today, they didn't always. I saw a show recently on Equestrian Nation where they were breaking horses and every single person was a man. Those horses were going nuts doing the full on bronco thing. I don't see any of the ladies at my barn doing that.
I'd rather see a description of the horse itself, more than the gender of who would ride it.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

Heelsdown said:


> ....because as we can see that while women dominate the horse world today, they didn't always. I saw a show recently on Equestrian Nation where they were breaking horses and every single person was a man.


You're right, it wasn't always that way.... When I rode back in the 60s there were more men/boys riding than women/girls, best I can remember...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes I've noticed this too. I'll often see an ad describing a horse as a child or ladies horse. Well, to me it's one or the other. If it's a kid's horse, it's not going to work on me. I'm 40 years old with some curves, not 12 with a stick size body. So actually the husband horse ads catch my eye more. When I do buy I don't want a total dead head. I'm way past that now. But a husband horse would be great for me. I've notice that for ads selling horses that ride english they tend to use the word "packer". It seems that around here the term "husband horse" is more for western riders. Anyone else notice this?

Honestly the term husband horse is just strange to me because as we can see that while women dominate the horse world today, they didn't always. I saw a show recently on Equestrian Nation where they were breaking horses and every single person was a man. Those horses were going nuts doing the full on bronco thing. I don't see any of the ladies at my barn doing that.
I'd rather see a description of the horse itself, more than the gender of who would ride it.[/QUOTE]

I agree that it may be a more western term....out here in California I hear it all the time...horses and riding are soooo much different here than when I was in Virginia.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Captain Evil said:


> My horse is a classic husband's horse. My husband is a diver and a fisherman and a stoneworker and had NO interest in horses whatsoever when we met. He was determined to share my interest in horses and wanted his own horse. He didn't want a riding type horse: he wanted a "real" using horse; a draft that he could skid wood with and ride on the side. We got Ahab, who filled the bill perfectly; short to make falling off less painful, brave and about as spook proof as a horse can be, powerful but lazy... much more inclined to stand still than to bolt off. Everything I kind of don't look for in a horse... but he never rode Ahab at all, and my horse died...
> 
> Now I ride Ahab and my husband rides an iron horse: a Schwinn scooter, and it actually works out pretty well. He zips all around and comes back with reports of loose dogs, etc., and I clop along the roadside, and hope that someday Ahab will actually canter!


:rofl:
The perfect wife horse. My ex would have loved that animal (as long as she could trot if the mood struck her, which was only slightly more common than wining the lottery :lol


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Heelsdown said:


> Honestly the term husband horse is just strange to me because as we can see that while women dominate the horse world today, they didn't always. I saw a show recently on Equestrian Nation where they were breaking horses and every single person was a man. Those horses were going nuts doing the full on bronco thing. I don't see any of the ladies at my barn doing that.
> I'd rather see a description of the horse itself, more than the gender of who would ride it.


Hadn't actually given it a much thought, but it's true down here too. You find women trainers, but their dealing with horses that are already "broke to ride" and have the basic riding training out of the way. All the horses I know that haven't been saddled yet (so obviously not ridden) are being handled by men. Perhaps because we accept that the horse might put us off and are ok with that :lol:. Most (there are always exceptions ) women prefer not to work with a horse that aren't already trained for safe riding. I don't see many that want to work with a green broke horse, let alone one that's never even been saddled, but someone has to get them there . I should probably charge for doing it, but I enjoy it too much. In 44 years I don't think I've ever felt the bonds like I get with horses I'm teaching to saddle and ride. When you think of the degree of trust that animal ultimately places in you to finally allow you to do what's needed in order to advance it's training. When you deal with a horse that's never experienced a saddle you come to realize how unatural it is for the horse and appreciate what they become willing to accept in order for you to ride them.
I think women could do the job just as well as man and I'm sure some women do, but I agree with your observation that it's most men who are doing it.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Around here you will see "Ladies mount" for smaller gentle horses and "Husband horse" for large gentle horses. Husband's who are the main riders and are dragging their wives along will look for a "ladies mount" for them and wives who love horses and are dragging their husbands along tend to look for "husband horses." The rest of us who actually have the horse bug - no matter if man or woman - tend to take the fiestier horse. 

Its all in the point of view of the relationship. I know in my household I'm the one who puts the first rides on the green horses and then my husband may ride them after we are pretty sure there is no buck. However, another person we ride with the husband starts the horses and the wife won't ride anything that isn't absolutely dead-broke. And yet another home both husband and wife enjoy starting horses and they have high turn over because they buy them young, get them started well and then sell them and start over with new projects. They both enjoy it. So it all depends on the individual relationships if they would be looking for the "husband horse", "ladies mount" or neither.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

"Husband Horse" ha ha. I taught my wife everything she knows about horses. She had the slightest clue how to ride when we first met. So I guess one could just as easily say "Wife-safe Horse" ha ha. I start all her horses for her and do all the tune ups for here when she doesnt ride for a while. I am the one who is obsessed with horses and I get into trouble for spending to much money on my horse :lol:. Tell Craig Cameron, Clinton Anderson, Chris cox, Buck Bran, and countless other throughtout time they needed a "Husband Horse"


----------

